# new member just to say hello



## dc71 (Jan 10, 2011)

hi just a quick intro ,been reading loads of info on here for a while now ,have been lifting for a while but have been of for about 18 month due to heart attack followed by minor heart opp then end up back in hospital again with pneumonia ,but now hopefully thats its ,so i'm back but goin slow for now doin a stronglift 5x5 training set and i hope to get back into thing proper in the next few months.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 10, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*dc71* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## SFW (Jan 10, 2011)

> have been of for about 18 month due to heart attack followed by minor heart opp then end up back in hospital again with pneumonia


 
Wow man, good luck. Your physician approves of this? Thats quite a setback to bounce back from. Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## DEE151 (Jan 10, 2011)

whats up man and welcome to IRONMAG


----------



## isco6 (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome good luck


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## whitemike370 (Jan 11, 2011)

welcome and good luck


----------



## dc71 (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks guys i hope this time i get to reach my goals with no set backs


----------

